# Dynoed the RB20 *video & pics**



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Right click save as:
9mb

RB20DET Dyno

Car is running off of 100LL AVGAS, so I wasn't able to get an a/f numbers with their wideband. But I run AVGAS everyday anymore in the summer to prevent ping at WOT. Also it was 110degrees inside the dyno area. It was a fucking scorcher of a day here yesterday. First run was a baseline run. I didn't touch anything on my Power FC. Then the next run I added +2 degrees timing. And the final run added +5 degrees timing for a total of 5 degrees... not 7. All runs were done on stock boost with the stock turbo...

results if you don't want to watch the video


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow, just imagine if it had been like 80 degrees, i would bet in about a 10hp increase


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Cant wait till you get the goodies in....


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Cant wait till you get the goodies in....


 i love the last pull where those 2 guys leave to get the pizza lol


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Pretty nice numbers! Let's see if you can smash 300 wheel horse with your new goodies! What kind of fuel are you going to be running?
It may not make as much power as the KA24DET, but it sure sounds cooler. :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

bridrive55 said:


> Pretty nice numbers! Let's see if you can smash 300 wheel horse with your new goodies! What kind of fuel are you going to be running?
> It may not make as much power as the KA24DET, but it sure sounds cooler. :thumbup:


Well I'm hoping for the best considering I read this on another forum:



> Since we don't see many numbers from 20's we just finished a T3/T4 upgrade on a RB20, .63 AR exhaust, 50 trim compresser, with a HKS standard wastegate, on a modified turbo manifold, opened up the center section all the way, and mounted the wastegate on the back half of the manifold. Wastegate set for 1 bar, stock fuel injectors, SAFC2, and a Supra 7MGTE FMIC. At 14psi it hit 296hp and 258tq during a 4th gear pull


I'm going to be running a custom built T4 turbo so I have pretty good expectations after the turbo is installed and the weather has cooled down. I'm guessing right around 300whp at 12psi or so. Fuck I need another car for daily driving duties. At the dyno there was also a KA24DET running low low boost and he pulled 194whp. But I don't think it was running at 100%. But yes, if built right.. the KA can be deadly. I was surprised at an SR there with basically minor bolt ons and added boost put down 244whp. But my HP was what I was expecting. Again, my ass dyno reigns supreme. I was calling 210-215whp about 4 months ago. I kick ass.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Here are some results from the dyno day we had. A few RB's in there if you can make them out










Im a bit suprised at 244 hp from a stock SR... the stock sr's all topped out at around 210 hp.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well as far as I know it had stock turbine and fmic, intake, turbo back 3" exhaust... the usual and 12psi boost.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

370cc injectors on stock management? That is suprising. I used to run 370cc injectors, but I just converted to SARD 550cc. The 370cc injectors were basically only good enough to run 7psi, they leaned out at 10. It sucks having to reprogram your SAFC-II all the time, but right now I use my 7psi wastegate spring for the street, 12psi for fun, and I will bust out the 15psi for the dyno. Can't wait to see your RB20 on the dyno with a real turbo! What size injectors does the RB20 have stock? 440cc? What do you plan to do to your fuel system?
And I have to say, 300hp on steelies... I like your style.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

RB20 comes stock with 270cc injectors. All that I really have done to my fuel system at the moment is 255lph walbro pump NISMO FPR, and 300zx filter. As for plans... I think just upgrading injectors will suffice. I'll hit up some 550cc when the time comes.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> RB20 comes stock with 270cc injectors. All that I really have done to my fuel system at the moment is 255lph walbro pump NISMO FPR, and 300zx filter. As for plans... I think just upgrading injectors will suffice. I'll hit up some 550cc when the time comes.


I have 6 370cc side feed injectors just lying around here, if you want. That 300hp was with a small T3/T4 too, mine is .50/.70, and I assume yours will be .50 too...


----------

